# Front Cap Fading Solution



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been dealing with front fading on my 2013 250RS for the last two years. Oxidation remover and waxing wasn't helping, in fact, it made it worse. Rather than go through the "Keystone hassel" and trying to get it re-painted, I opted for vinyl. I contacted a local shop specializing in vinyl vehicle wraps. $400 later, my problem is solved! We are very happy with the results.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a clever idea, and I assume care free. Unfortunately the photos are really small when I open them.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Any chance of posting some bigger pictures?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

X 2. I was going to do this a while back before my repaint. The shop i went to didn't seem confident in a good job with the contours of the cap.How many seams are in the install ?


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

There is one seam installed down the middle, which the contour of the cap hides. The installer putting on the material and had I had choice from hundreds of colors. He also installed some on the upper side, leaving a line of the original brown, making it look like it was original. Care includes normal washing and waxing (no abrasive). The finished job looks like it could've come from the factory. I uploaded larger photos. Sorry for the delay Deepvee!

Kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder if replacement graphics from Keystone would stick the the wrap without causing problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I wonder if replacement graphics from Keystone would stick the the wrap without causing problems.


I understand why you'd want to add graphics back, but the Keystone graphics also fade/peel, so I would think the OP could simply go back to the company that did the wrap and have them create a custom logo for the front of their Outback.

BTW....the front now looks fantastic. Makes you wonder why the RV industry doesn't simply do that from the factory.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not going to get any graphics. I like clean look.

BTW, the installer also to me the sides the trailer were vinyl to begin with. So, yes, it makes you wonder why they didn't vinyl the front cap at the factory.


----------

